# Identify my Cory please



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think they were sold to me as Julii but what are they actually?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

they look like my Leopard Cory, or another name is Juli cory...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not Julis more likely Corydoras trilineatus.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Definetely a trilineatus. They are often confused with a Julii, which would have more of a spotted pattern. The 3 lines help to ID this fish. They often come in mislabled from the exporter. :wink:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

A couple of quick camera tips. It looks like you are focusing on the background, instead of the fish. Also; crop your pics, and resize them. Bigger isn't always better. For Example:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not trying to focus on anything, its a digital that focuses it self... 
I figured the pics were big... only 1KB but didnt know how to fix it yet.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

So, for sure trilineatus?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yep,
 They are trilineatus for sure. Notice how your plants in the background, are in perfect focus? Try moving closer and further away from the tank...until the fish are in focus. It takes practice, and usually a bunch of pics to get it right. Cropping and resizing can be done with your camera's software. Some forums have restrictions on picture size (due to bandwidth). The way you posted them was user friendly though. When I see 1 MB...I know it's dial-up beware


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

ahh i guess i just bought some trilineatus instead of juli cory. Mine has more of the distinct line down the body rather than those dots that you guys mention

Edit: After much observation, it looks like I bought 2 julis and one trilineatus.


----------

